# Single Malt Scotch on the less oakie end of spectrum



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a single malt Scotch that is on the less oakie end of the spectrum?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

if you want a more sharp / acidic or fruity flavors without the caramel / vanilla flavors of oak i would go with a younger scotch, Maybe a young Auchutsen, or a Glenmorangie. The older the scotches get the more oak flavors they pick up. so stick with the 10-12 years.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i hope by oak you did not mean Peet, which is the smokey flavor in scotch, because that would be a whole different reply / conversation


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I would say if you stick with a Lowland Scotch Whisky, you will be OK. The profiles are usually smooth, floral and easy drinking, not too complex. Glenkinchie and Auchentoshan come to mind. For a cheap Lowland, McClellands can do the trick for about $23.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I think there's a series of 8yr bottlings from Gordon & McPhail (Highland Park is one) that might be what you're looking for...


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been wondering what some of the responses would be. To me, Scotch is usually either oak or smoke. I prefer oak so I don't have any good recommendations.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

May i ask what you have tried in the past, This may help. 

Also I dont think you will find much, being that single malt scotch is aged in oak barrels.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I think there's a 5yr Glen Grant that is made mostly for the Italian market. Not sure if it's available in your market...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I find most Scotches have an element of "oak"
Off the top of my head
Aberlour..more smokey/fruit
Macallan 10, It says Fine Oak, but it is not as oakish as others.
Bunnahabhain 18..Stupidly expensive, but its a circus for the palate.
Traces of oak, fruit,,,,very smooth
I find blends less oakish ...Dewar's comes to mind


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Also Whisky's that are labeled "Sherry Cask" tend to be less "Oaky" to me. Actually they taste like Whisky Wine, which I hate, but that's me. I know Macalllan makes one and so does Glenfiddich.


----------

